# Husqvarna Vs. Simplicity



## NH_Chris (Apr 11, 2010)

I am trying to decide between the Husqvarna YTH24V48LS and the Simplicity Regent 22/44. I have a little over an acre to mow, hilly, and only a couple of obstacles to mow around. There are a couple of dealers to choose from for each close by. Any thoughts about these machines? Quality issues? Longevity? Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Both are good machines. If 1 has a Kohler engine, I would prefer that over a Briggs. The other question is which dealer has the better reputation and gets the job done quickly?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I just bought a Husqvarna YTH20S46LS. Almost brand new with only 3 hours on the meter. 

Story goes like this:

Lowes took it back under warranty with a blown engine. I purchased it for $200 AS-IS. The engine was run without oil....or not nearly enough anyway . After tearing it down and discovering just about anything redeemable inside, was shattered to pieces, I decided to go on the hunt for a long block, 20HP Kohler _Courage_ as a direct replacement. 

After the initial sticker shock for the engine, I started asking around a few local lawn and garden repair shops who, consequently, advised me to not waste my time nor money on the ***Courage engines. 3 of the 4 I visited said basically the same thing. That the Courage model manufactured by Kohler is inherently weak and has design flaws untypical of Kohler's line up. *(*I am NOT a brand or model bash'er !) *

Long story short(er), I happen to have a Kohler 14HP sitting in the wings for another project. To my surprise, it bolted right in with very few modifications.

I wish I could tell you how much I love this machine....but my wife took it over the very first day of the engine transplant ! She, however, absolutely loves the hydrostatic drive, nimble agility, power and the option to mow in reverse (something our Craftsman LT4000 doesn't have). She watches patiently for the grass to hint at the 2" growth mark, jumps on the Husqvarna and does most of our two acres in about 45 minutes.

The icing on this cake is, I have another 14HP Kohler in the Craftsman LT4000 

The only negative thing I can honestly think of is the 'deck-wash system'. Doesn't work....and a complete waste of time.

Sorry, I wish I could comment on the Simplicity, but I have little knowledge about their line up.

Shartel


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a Husqvarna YTH20S42LS with a 15 hp Kawasaki engine. The engine is great; strong enough to what it is asked to do and very quiet. I change the oil every year and have had zero problems. It is a typical hydrostatic mower where the hydro pump is belt driven. One thing I do not like is that I am constantly adjusting the ground speed. It goes noticeably slower up any size grade and then quickly much faster when going down grades. I think some of this can be attributed to the horswepower of the engine. Although I have checked it out thoroughly I feel like some of the speed change may be from the belt drive assembly. I have an older New Holland hydro with a 12 hp Kohler and direct drive to the hydro pump. There is absolutely no change in ground speed no matter what the terrain is.
The mower has about 250 hours on it and I have had a lot of trouble wit the deck, especially this year. While they are a cheap fix, it has broke at least one spindle housing every year. They are a three flange mount and the flanges are pretty weak. I have been unable to get an even cut this year. I replaced both blades, both spindle shafts, bearings, and spindle housings. I have adjusted the deck every way possible but it still has an uneven cut. 
You may alerady know but a Husqvarna is the same as a Craftsman and many other brands produced by YTH. There a suttle differences but they are mostly cosmetic. I would look very closely at the deck; gauge thichness and spindle size, going with the heavier built one. A fabricated deck is always stronger than a stamped deck. Are the spindles large and can you grease them? I agree that a B&S engine would be my last choice but I would also put a Kawasaki engine right up there with a Kolher plus they are much quieter. We have a 13 year John Deere with a Kawasaki and it still runs like new. I hope this helps.


----------

